# Looking for Cherry Shrimp



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

No one in Abby has any. well, I checked with pet lovers and tps. I doubt petcetra or petsmart would carry them, so didn't even try.

Does anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have lots. Located in Port Moody.
PM me if interested


----------

